# Electrician moving to ibiza



## Biddy (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking for some advise on getting work as an electrician in ibiza. Me and my family are originally from England but have lived in perth Australia for the past 7 years. I am a fully qualified a grade electrician and my wife is a hairdresser/barber. My qualifications have been gained in Australia but I will be getting them recognised in England to 17th addition. My wife's qualifications were all gained in England. 
I know most people will say why do you want to move from Australia etc but we really want to be closer to family and living back in England isn't an option. We lived in ibiza for a season just before we emigrated to Australia and have been visiting the island for many years before that and have always dreamt of living there. 
I've already seen all the negative comments about unemployment rates etc so I'm really looking for advice from people who are or know someone who works in these industries in ibiza all year round that can give some advice on whether I need to get my qualification recognised to work or if I can work for someone under their licence. 
We plan on arriving in ibiza around October 2014 if we go ahead. Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Biddy said:


> Looking for some advise on getting work as an electrician in ibiza. Me and my family are originally from England but have lived in perth Australia for the past 7 years. I am a fully qualified a grade electrician and my wife is a hairdresser/barber. My qualifications have been gained in Australia but I will be getting them recognised in England to 17th addition. My wife's qualifications were all gained in England.
> I know most people will say why do you want to move from Australia etc but we really want to be closer to family and living back in England isn't an option. We lived in ibiza for a season just before we emigrated to Australia and have been visiting the island for many years before that and have always dreamt of living there.
> I've already seen all the negative comments about unemployment rates etc so I'm really looking for advice from people who are or know someone who works in these industries in ibiza all year round that can give some advice on whether I need to get my qualification recognised to work or if I can work for someone under their licence.
> We plan on arriving in ibiza around October 2014 if we go ahead. Many thanks.


:welcome:

your qualifications won't be recognised in Spain - they would need to be accredited/homologado - & in some cases that means taking further exams in Spanish - or , as you say, you could work with someone under their licence

your wife has far more chance of getting work tbh - as I'm sure you both know, many/most salons work on a 'rent a chair' system


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Comments about unemployment aren't 'negative'.
Sadly, they are only too true for six million unemployed people here in Spain.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Also, although there is a high prevalence of English speaking, you will need a good level of Spanish to deal with Spanish clients/suppliers etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Biddy;3041553
I've already seen all the negative comments about unemployment rates etc so [COLOR=Blue said:


> *I'm really looking for advice from people who are or know someone who works in these industries in ibiza all year round* [/COLOR]that can give some advice on whether I need to get my qualification recognised to work or if I can work for someone under their licence.
> We plan on arriving in ibiza around October 2014 if we go ahead. Many thanks.


This is what the OP wants, although I do agree (as you all know!) with mrypg's comment


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think there is loads of work on the Island at the moment, go on 'Ibiza winter residents' on FB and ask about. There are a few self employed builders/handymen that post on there so you may get a feel for whats going on. Speaking Spanish would certainly help but there are as many Spanish out there trying to learn English!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You need to talk to people on the island of Ibiza, Google, ex pat ibiza, the search will provide you with several web sites which may be of assistance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

As Xabiachica has said, your biggest problem will be in getting qualifications. To do this you will need to retrain and take the exams in English.

Even then I have heard that they don't like giving out licences to 'foreigners'.

With so many qualified electricians scrambling around for work, I would think it would be very hard to make a living.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

A friend of a friend on the Island is a self employed electrician, he is building his biz by being reliable, good quality and also operating a 24 hour call out. As it's early days I guess he will be living hand to mouth at the moment but he is doing what he can to build a reputation among the Brits on the Island. I think if your happy to put in the effort you have half a chance. I just got back from there 2 days ago and the mood of most people I met was more upbeat than winter last year. Ibiza has it's seasonal work problems also, too much work to do in the summer and not enough in the winter but if you can turn your hand to other things then why not?

Should just add, my mums flying to Perth this Thursday to see my Uncle Tommy. If you see her, her names Anne!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rewdan said:


> A friend of a friend on the Island is a self employed electrician, he is building his biz by being reliable, good quality and also operating a 24 hour call out. As it's early days I guess he will be living hand to mouth at the moment but he is doing what he can to build a reputation among the Brits on the Island. I think if your happy to put in the effort you have half a chance. I just got back from there 2 days ago and the mood of most people I met was more upbeat than winter last year. Ibiza has it's seasonal work problems also, too much work to do in the summer and not enough in the winter but if you can turn your hand to other things then why not?
> 
> Should just add, my mums flying to Perth this Thursday to see my Uncle Tommy. If you see her, her names Anne!


That's great.

I presume then that they are fully licensed and are able to sign off work and boletins? 

If so, they would be only about the second Brit that I have heard of who has managed it.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

no, they are only doing expat type maintenance stuff, although there are a couple of uk guys out there that can sign work off, but I don't really know them. If the OP wanted to really get stuck in to new Installations or bigger commercial work the clearly he would have to qualify in Spain or work for someone that has. Most people don't bother, just want to earn a living and I feel the expat community of Ibiza would have a laid back attitude to the fact that a time served tradesman from the Uk wasn't qualified in Spain, reputation means a lot more out there (unless they do need it signed off!)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rewdan said:


> A friend of a friend on the Island is a self employed electrician, he is building his biz by being reliable, good quality and also operating a 24 hour call out. As it's early days I guess he will be living hand to mouth at the moment but he is doing what he can to build a reputation among the Brits on the Island. I think if your happy to put in the effort you have half a chance. I just got back from there 2 days ago and the mood of most people I met was more upbeat than winter last year. Ibiza has it's seasonal work problems also, too much work to do in the summer and not enough in the winter but if you can turn your hand to other things then why not?
> 
> Should just add, my mums flying to Perth this Thursday to see my Uncle Tommy. If you see her, her names Anne!


If he doesn't have the proper licences as previously mentioned he will be illegal. 

To the OP, as a self employed person, you will have to pay the Autonomo rate of National Insurance payment irrespective of whether you make €10 or €10,000 per month plus income tax.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

no he won't .many electricians I know of various nationalities work legally here in Mallorca .many cannot do a bulletin and use a Spanish partner for such things .they are quite capable of fathoming out Spanish electrics.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jonmlb748 said:


> no he won't .many electricians I know of various nationalities work legally here in Mallorca .many cannot do a bulletin and use a Spanish partner for such things .they are quite capable of fathoming out Spanish electrics.


90% of our urbanización (about 100 houses) changed from bottled gas to natural gas. The whole digging up, refitting process was done by a crew who didn't have a common language between them (Poles, Moroccans, Argentinians, Bulgarians...) The final checks, what I suppose is meant by the "signing off" was done by a Spaniard, as was all the everyday yelling at workers. It didn't inspire much confidence, especially when I reported a small leak and the Spanish boss took out his lighter to track it down it!!
It's a true story folks!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Brit electrician (claimed he was qualified in both UK and in Spain) that came with a builder to our place was downright dangerous, leaving bare wires, untightened terminals, etc. I always use a properly qualified and licensed Spanish tradesman now.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

maybe you were unlucky, I would trust either Spanish or English but I have the advantage of being able to do it myself so would identify poor work easily. I don't think it's fair to tarnish all with the same brush, you will find poor tradesmen of any nationality


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rewdan said:


> maybe you were unlucky, I would trust either Spanish or English but I have the advantage of being able to do it myself so would identify poor work easily. I don't think it's fair to tarnish all with the same brush, you will fine poor tradesmen of any nationality


I am merely relating our experiences which do not just apply to one electrician but to so called builders, many of whom had only done a bit of DiY or changed a plug before they arrived in Spain and set themselves up in business as "qualified" tradesmen.

The work we have had done by local Spanish tradesmen has been of excellent quality but then they have their homes and families here so it is harder for them to up-sticks and move elsewhere.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Then lets hope the OP does work of a better standard than those you have been unfortunate to employ, otherwise he has no chance.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 90% of our urbanización (about 100 houses) changed from bottled gas to natural gas. The whole digging up, refitting process was done by a crew who didn't have a common language between them (Poles, Moroccans, Argentinians, Bulgarians...) The final checks, what I suppose is meant by the "signing off" was done by a Spaniard, as was all the everyday yelling at workers. It didn't inspire much confidence, especially when I reported a small leak and the Spanish boss took out his lighter to track it down it!!
> It's a true story folks!


Don't talk to me about gas! Early in December (that bank holiday weekend!) I found the 'window' to the meter box (situated on the road side of the garden wall) missing. I found it nearby on the ground. When I tried to relocate it I smelt gas. Several calls later, after turning the supply off at the box, someone from the gas company turned up and found that the leak was coming from the regulator. The good news? The leak was occurring on THEIR side of the meter, so I wasn't paying for it. The bad news? Even though it was BEFORE my meter, I had to pay for it to be replaced, had to find a gas fitter to do it (the gas company just told me what to do), pay over €300, and, being a holiday weekend I was without heat for five days. The minimum I got to was 10.9ºC in the bathroom. Not fun.

Only in Spain! _¡España es diferente!_

Back on topic - things are very different here!!!


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

my Dad just told me that if he ever did a soldered gas joint, he used to check it for leaks with a match!


----------



## Biddy (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Certainly a lot to think about. Managed to speak to a property agent on the island who claims people are always looking for English electricians but sounds like a catch 22 situation if you can't legally do the work and therefore will not be able to get your nie or residencie.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't take advice from a property agent for anything including property, get on that FB site I posted earlier and talk to probably the biggest community of uk expats that are actually on the Island. You will learn a lot.


----------



## Biddy (Feb 4, 2014)

jonmlb748 said:


> no he won't .many electricians I know of various nationalities work legally here in Mallorca .many cannot do a bulletin and use a Spanish partner for such things .they are quite capable of fathoming out Spanish electrics.


Yes that's because the theory behind electrics is the same regardless of where you are only earthing and installation methods change. From what I can gather the installation and earthing methods in Spain are very similar to here in Australia.


----------



## Biddy (Feb 4, 2014)

rewdan said:


> A friend of a friend on the Island is a self employed electrician, he is building his biz by being reliable, good quality and also operating a 24 hour call out. As it's early days I guess he will be living hand to mouth at the moment but he is doing what he can to build a reputation among the Brits on the Island. I think if your happy to put in the effort you have half a chance. I just got back from there 2 days ago and the mood of most people I met was more upbeat than winter last year. Ibiza has it's seasonal work problems also, too much work to do in the summer and not enough in the winter but if you can turn your hand to other things then why not?
> 
> Should just add, my mums flying to Perth this Thursday to see my Uncle Tommy. If you see her, her names Anne!


How does he go about getting an nie without a contract to work. What he is doing is exactly what I had planned on doing but didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Biddy (Feb 4, 2014)

rewdan said:


> Then lets hope the OP does work of a better standard than those you have been unfortunate to employ, otherwise he has no chance.


I've been lucky enough to work for one of the biggest electrical companies in perth through from apprentice to tradesman. We only do big construction jobs such as Bhp biliton building. Quality of work is the number one priority on these types of jobs and we are lucky to be given enough time to do a good quality job rather than a rushed half arsed job. 

Any DIY electrician wouldn't last long working for any reputable builder. Fitting a plug or running a cable is one thing but when it comes to working out maximum demand of a sub circuit or fault loop impedances etc they would come unstuck fairly quickly.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Biddy said:


> Any DIY electrician wouldn't last long working for any reputable builder. Fitting a plug or running a cable is one thing but when it comes to working out maximum demand of a sub circuit or fault loop impedances etc they would come unstuck fairly quickly.


How about the simplest way to wire a lighthouse with one lamp at the top, 5 landings and a ground floor. Switchable from all floors.

Easiest way is a long pull cord!
Hehe!


Can't help with the NIE question, I don't know the guy personally so don't know if he's working illegally or not. He may well be paying all his NI and taxes, but I don't know.

Check out that FB group, you will get lots of answers.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rewdan said:


> ...
> 
> Can't help with the NIE question, I don't know the guy personally so don't know if he's working illegally or not. He may well be paying all his NI and taxes, but I don't know.
> 
> ...


He may well be paying taxes and SS payments etc. but I thought that to work as an electrician, one had to be licensed.

I, for one, would NEVER employ anyone to work on my electrics who was not licensed/qualified/certified etc. Same for gas installations. Simply too much to lose.


----------



## Biddy (Feb 4, 2014)

rewdan said:


> How about the simplest way to wire a lighthouse with one lamp at the top, 5 landings and a ground floor. Switchable from all floors.
> 
> Easiest way is a long pull cord!
> Hehe!
> ...


Yes I've joined that FB page. Spoke to a guy who's advertising on there as a sparky. Doesn't recommend it as he says it takes ages to get recognised. I really need to try and speak to people who have managed to work legally but haven't been recognised. Ie just doing work for another company and they do the final sign off. 
Other than that I'm guessing people get a contract to work doing something else and then start doing cash jobs later on. This isn't really an avenue I want to consider.


----------

